# Tourney Champions - "Half" July Bout...



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well guys sorry for the delay, where does the time go when were having so much fun!!!

Anyway lets see what ya got for this month....

We have Trigger joining us in the extreme painting (well seems like it to me) Painting Tourney.

All the best guys and look forward to seeing some updates soon, (yes i will post some pics aswell ..lol) :good:

*Tink*


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, here's a WIP of my over ambitious project. 
I'll be running this side by side of the 'Tale of Four Gamers Thread' as I realised that £25 worth of an all metal Dwarf army wouldn't be very big!

First up, Dwarf Engineer WIP










Next, Ironbreaker with a bigger standard. (It does matter)










WIP Ironbreakers










Finished Cannon










My 40K minis are all 'clean', so my Dwarfs are going to be a bit more battle worn. Thats the plan anyway.
So, I should have 2 cannon with crew and an Engineer, and some Ironbreakers by the end of the month.
Comments/criticism welcome!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

My apologies for not posting anything. I should have some stuff on friday after I buy some white primer spray. This'll be a bit of an adventure since I haven't actually done much painting from a white base coat.

Good stuff Trig.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my WIP bsb. He looks crap the the moment but he should be presentable in a week.


----------

